# First Points!



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Big congrats!!!!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

That is amazing! Congratulations.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

woooooooooooooohooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Taylor Oliver (Jun 25, 2017)

Congratulations!!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

So exciting! Cheers and applause!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

That is really exciting! You'll always remember this  Huge congratulations!!!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Have to ask... was your daughter floating on air when she came out of the winners ring? Were you falling over outside the ring?  

Very happy for you guys and gosh he looks good in the win pic!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Congratulations! He looks fantastic! Keep it up!


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

Thank you for sharing in our excitement, everyone!!!



Megora said:


> Have to ask... was your daughter floating on air when she came out of the winners ring? Were you falling over outside the ring?
> 
> Very happy for you guys and gosh he looks good in the win pic!


YES! We were both shocked. I was thinking he wouldn't even place, as the judge didn't seem to be looking at him at all, and my daughter was concerned about the judge's "first look." But the judge really put her hands on him, which I appreciate. 

I think back to when we got him as a puppy with limited registration, and my daughter insisted we'd show him some day, and kept practicing with him despite my protesting. She is stubborn, thankfully! I tell people that the skills she's gaining from showing will help her in any venue-- the ability to take criticism and apply what she's learned, to dress professionally, to get up at the crack of dawn and be ready to work...and most importantly, to keep going, win or lose.

The day after he won, we attended another show, and he placed third. My daughter came out of the ring with the biggest smile on her face, because she was so happy with how our dog showed. I thought that was really special-- it wasn't about the placement, but the hard work she appreciated about herself and our dog.


----------



## forgop (May 26, 2015)

Congrats. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

I had missed this when you originally posted. Huge congrats!! Very, very exciting!!


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

forgop said:


> Congrats.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Thank you!



Christen113 said:


> I had missed this when you originally posted. Huge congrats!! Very, very exciting!!


You helped us so much-- we are so grateful to you!!


----------

